# Honey from Tree of Heaven



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I've not taken any honey from one but they do stink. I never did understand why they they got the name (tree of heaven?) Jack


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Any other names for that tree? Never heard of it much less seen it.


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

is a Tree of Heaven the same as a Silk Tree?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

It is called the tree of heaven because it is such a fast growing tree, growing toward heaven. it is a weed type of tree. I do not know of any other name that it is called.

What does a silk tree look like, never heard of this and was not in my field guide.

G3


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The only good tree of heaven is a dead one. We have a different name for them around here. I've already cut three of them down and have two more to go to be rid of them.

http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/treeheaven.shtml


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe it is the tree used for silk production. They have removed much of the salt cedar here but it is quickly being replaced by this tree. No one has made any honey from it or noticed pine scented honey when it blooms??


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Barry, I dought that you will get rid of them by just cutting them down, usually suckers will come out of the roots and grow even faster than the tree itself. Tough to get rid of without completely digging the roots out or using poison.

G3


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

So much for common names being used "everywhere". 

Around here a "silk" tree is a Mimosa.

And I thought MULBERRY trees were used for silk worm production?

Ah well. 

Summer


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Believe me, I know all about the suckers! I also know about the saplings popping up everywhere from seed fall. Once the trees are cut down, no more seeds. Then one has to totally eliminate the the roots of the trees to eradicate them.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Driving a copper nail into a tree will kill every tree I ever heard of. Thick copper wire with the insulation stripped off works too - just drill a small pilot hole and drive the wire in.


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

How about Mimosa trees? Do bees like them? They smell sooo good when they are in bloom.


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

> How about Mimosa trees? Do bees like them? They smell sooo good when they are in bloom


I believe Silk Trees are the same as Mimosa Trees. According to a couple of websites they are a good pollen/nectar source and bloom in the fall. They are also VERY prolific and easy to grow in just about any climate, however they prefer dryer soil. I just "transplanted" about 8 of them onto my property...

So maybe these are in the same "family" as a Tree of Heaven.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

the Mimosa or Pink Silk tree is totally diferent from the Tree of Heaven. Mimosa the plant that has touch sensitive leaves is not what i'm talking about, just to be clear. the Mimosa (latin) has a great smell... kinda like orchids. but i dont have one so i dont know if the bees use it. but i've heard hummingbirds love them, so i'm guessing they have decent nectar. 


the Tree of Heaven.... i've heard it makes awful honey. they were all over the place i noticed when i lived in the city. everybody called them "ghetto palms" jokingly . hahaha i figured out later that they were the Tree of Heaven. But, none of them around here


I saw a Pink Silk(mimosa) tree in bloom near here, so they are blooming now in Virginia


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Tree from Heaven. Noticed the link said something about China Sumac. Is that the same thing as the old China Berry trees. Have yellow fruit about the size of a cherry when they are ripe. They start fermenting and fall off the trees. Birds get drunk eating the fruit.

BTW, the wood is sorry and will easily snap when climbing the tree.


----------



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

It's name is Ailanthus. It is a simply awful, I think useless invasive tree. I try to kill as many as I can. And yes the honey smells and tastes horrible, but seems to mellow with time.

http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/treeheaven.shtml


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Some idot planted a Tree of Heaven in the old church yard and it stinks to high heaven.... They also call them 'candle trees' in this area. When you cut them, do not use them for firewood or for a camp fire and keep the sawdust away from horses. Some folks are allergic to it, as bad as poison oak!

The suckers can be prevented by putting some rock salt on the stumps! No poison and they die! 

I used to have a few of them growing here, but cut them down. My bees never touched them!

Brenda


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Mimosa is blooming here now, I haven't seen a bee on it.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=...=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=356178113


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Better link to pictures of the tree.

//http://www.invasive.org/browse/subthumb.cfm?sub=3003&start=1

Have seen these trees before but never knew the name.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

my neighbor down the road has one and i got a chance to ask about bees on it and she said that she has seen my bees working it. along with butterflies and humming birds


----------

